# Avenue bootcut cords



## seavixen (Feb 2, 2007)

I picked up a pair in black and a pair in dark brown when they were $10, since I'd been curious for awhile and the price couldn't be any better. They're still a pretty good price at $16.99, plus there are always 20% off or better coupons out there. (These pants currently live in the Clearance, Bottoms section on avenue.com.)

The verdict? I love 'em! Aside from my various skirts (primarily from Fashion Bug and Torrid) and my modern knit pants from LB (which are reeeeally comfy) I don't really have many non-jean bottoms to wear. I have that one pair of nice wide-leg stretch herringbone pants from Avenue that I posted about before, but that's pretty much it. (I was hoping to get more of those, but they're gone now. Waah!)

So, once again, if you're above and beyond a size 32 and wearing the denim lites, these may work for you as well if you're interested in corduroy. They seem slightly smaller than the denim lites, and perhaps a little shorter - but that might just be because my legs are so fat - lol. I've noticed that lower rise pants also end up shorter on me because I have to pull them up to make 'em fit. Low rise and I don't get along, but these ARE lower rise than the denim lites are. Probably not as low of a rise as most people are looking for, but they definitely sit below the waist.

The corduroy is a finer wale, not the huge corduroy that sort of emphasizes leg-fat in a bad way. The fabric is pretty lightweight, and the stretch is there but it's not a huge amount of stretch; these will stretch out to be comfortable fitting, but I can't see them stretching enough to lose shape. Composition is:

97% cotton, 3% spandex.

They were tight when I first put them on, but after wearing them for less than five minutes, they were fine. When I took 'em off and put 'em back on, they were still fine - ie, they were no longer lay-down tight, and perfectly comfortable and wearable, which means they will stretch out to adjust to your body and probably stay that way until they're washed. (I'm pretty spoiled in what I consider tolerable tightness, thanks to stretchy clothes, so if I think they're comfy, then they are - for me, at least.)

Again, these do seem shorter to me than the denim lites, and I believe it is something to do with the cut/fit. Slimmer legs, perhaps, and lower rise - so experiencing the difference in length should depend on body type/proportions. I pretty much deal with that with all of my pants, and even have begun to buy the occasional tall size to deal with it - so most people will probably be fine with these and notice no difference.

Anyway, just an FYI thread.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 2, 2007)

Excellent heads up, thank you! I will check them out if I get a chance, but I'd probably try to find them off the rack first... from your description I'm thinking I'm on the outer edge of them actually working for me.


----------



## seavixen (Feb 2, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Excellent heads up, thank you! I will check them out if I get a chance, but I'd probably try to find them off the rack first... from your description I'm thinking I'm on the outer edge of them actually working for me.



I really can't see them going on me and not you. I don't think you'll have any problems with these, but I'll post the approximate measurements as well, since I've finally located my missing sewing kit. These are after being worn about 5 min, so they won't be off-the-rack measurements, but sorta stretched out ones - and the hip area stretches nicely, about like w/ denim lites.

Waist: 58" unstretched
Hip: 66" unstretched

Like I said, not off the rack... they're stretched enough that I can put them on easily now, and I'm pretty sure I've got you beat in size these days.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 2, 2007)

seavixen said:


> I really can't see them going on me and not you. I don't think you'll have any problems with these, but I'll post the approximate measurements as well, since I've finally located my missing sewing kit. These are after being worn about 5 min, so they won't be off-the-rack measurements, but sorta stretched out ones - and the hip area stretches nicely, about like w/ denim lites.
> 
> Waist: 58" unstretched
> Hip: 66" unstretched
> ...



Okay, that just might work.... I was mostly worried about the waist. I find that with the Denim Lites, they fit well just about everywhere, but if that waist is a smidge tight they can be sort of uncomfy, and it just changes from batch to batch. 

How tall are you? I am hoping maybe the height will be ok for me... I think you've got a couple of inches on me?


----------



## seavixen (Feb 2, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, that just might work.... I was mostly worried about the waist. I find that with the Denim Lites, they fit well just about everywhere, but if that waist is a smidge tight they can be sort of uncomfy, and it just changes from batch to batch.
> 
> How tall are you? I am hoping maybe the height will be ok for me... I think you've got a couple of inches on me?



I've really only had one pair of the denim lites that were too tight in the waist even after wearing... I have had several that I had to lay down to put on initially but they always stretch out pretty quickly and are comfy after that - these are the same. I had to lay down to get them on the first time, but they fit well now.... and for me, at least, the waist isn't too tight to be uncomfortable. Maybe after sitting for many hours.... but I don't own a pair of buttoned pants that aren't uncomfortable after that, to be honest.

As to height, I'm somewhere between 5'5" and 5'6". It's kind of an obnoxious height, because average is often too short, but tall is generally too long. Bah.

It's worth noting also that the grey Avenue jeans with the stud designs fit very similarly to these corduroys, as far as length and rise. If you don't have a pair of those (I thought you might, and this would be a decent comparison) they have the same fabric composition as Denim Lites (but with the differing cut).


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 3, 2007)

are these the ones that are called "leggings" on the label inside? I bought the brown and black also (the only colors they had).

I wear them to work! They really don't look like leggings (on me, anyhow). I wish I could get other colors.


----------



## Tina (Feb 3, 2007)

Tried to link you, Randi, but it wouldn't let me. It's under Shop Sizes 28-32>Clearance>Bottoms>Corduroy Bootcut Jean 28-32.

It is evidently pretty safe to buy from Aveune online, if you have a local store, because, from what I have heard, you can bring them back to your store, if you have your invoice and the tags, and get a refund or store credit. Guess it can't hurt to try in that case. 

I need pants so bad, as all I have is regular jeans and one pair of slinky pants, and I'd love to have some cords, so I got one of the black one of the truffle in size 32. Because they have me in their computer I get coupons snail-mailed to me and I had one for online so this was my total:

Merchandise Subtotal:

$ 33.98 Pants	
$ 7.95 Shipping	
$ 2.10 Tax
($ 6.80) 20% off your purchase

*$ 37.23 Total *

At that price, even I couldn't turn them down. If they don't fit, I'll go to the local store and bring them back. Thanks, Seavixen.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 6, 2007)

I've had a couple pairs of cords from Avenue that I have absolutely loved... 

Unfortunately, I've had some issues with the button staying on/in the pants. After wearing them (and not for a long period of time) the button always falls off! It can be very frustrating to be walking around some random place and lose the ability to keep your pants closed.

Just thought I'd give a word of warning.... then again, I need talls and maybe there is a difference (though, I doubt it).


----------



## Tina (Feb 6, 2007)

So is this a button you can sew on again, or is it a metal button, attached with a special tool? Keep your tags and receipt and you can take 'em back even a good while after purchasing them. I'd rather the button stay on, though, and hopefully this is a new batch that won't do that. A girl can dream...


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 6, 2007)

You can't sew it back on... God knows I've stared at the damn thing for so long trying to figure out if I could get it back on and I just don't think it's possible.

I definitely hope the pairs that you've bought stay together! It's so great to get clothes that make you feel good!


----------



## Paul (Feb 6, 2007)

As a last resort Babyjeep,

You might consider going to the sewing department and purchase a good sturdy button to sew on. If there is a small hole were the original button was take a used pair of jeans, one you would not mind making into cut offs. Cut a square of fabric and sew it on the inside behind where the button is palced. Do this with a sewing machine if you can. Now sew on the button using botton thread which is thicker and stronger and you will be set to go. Good luck.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a pair of black chords i bought around thanksgiving and i love them. Unfortunately i am shrinking out of them so i cant wear them until i buy a belt or they just fall off if i'm not holding on to them. They have been my favorite pants this winter.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 7, 2007)

Umm, re. cords, and I mean this in the most delicate way possible: does the fabric on your thighs rubbing together not make a resounding "swish" sound whenever you walk? I like corduroy - it's a great cold weather fabric - but I just remember feeling very self-conscious about the swishing (in, say, a quiet work-like setting, anyway). Do they make 'em quieter now, or am I just a freak for even noticing?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 7, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Umm, re. cords, and I mean this in the most delicate way possible: does the fabric on your thighs rubbing together not make a resounding "swish" sound whenever you walk? I like corduroy - it's a great cold weather fabric - but I just remember feeling very self-conscious about the swishing (in, say, a quiet work-like setting, anyway). Do they make 'em quieter now, or am I just a freak for even noticing?



AHAHAHAHAHA! Yeah, the "swish" sound that you refer to happens to the best of us. I wear cords in the fall/winter, but I try to buy cords that have a smaller wale - I find those are softer and make less noise.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 7, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Umm, re. cords, and I mean this in the most delicate way possible: does the fabric on your thighs rubbing together not make a resounding "swish" sound whenever you walk? I like corduroy - it's a great cold weather fabric - but I just remember feeling very self-conscious about the swishing (in, say, a quiet work-like setting, anyway). Do they make 'em quieter now, or am I just a freak for even noticing?



I got a pair of thin wale cords off ebay not long ago, and I was REALLY afraid of that. There is definitely a swish, BUT I paid attention to my jeans after I wore the cords, and my thighs make those rustle too... so it's just a different thigh noise. 

It's not the really loud swish you recall from way back when (maybe my level of confidence has turned the volume down) but there's still a noise on some level. Nothing anyone would hear in a supermarket/store/restaurant.... but walking down a quiet office at work,... eh, maybe if they're listening close enough, but I think the thought would be more like "someone's walking down the hall".


----------



## Carrie (Feb 7, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> It's not the really loud swish you recall from way back when (maybe my level of confidence has turned the volume down) but there's still a noise on some level. Nothing anyone would hear in a supermarket/store/restaurant.... but walking down a quiet office at work,... eh, maybe if they're listening close enough, but I think the thought would be more like "someone's walking down the hall".



Okay, as long as they don't think "someone _fat_'s walking down the hall." 

I'm trying to keep the fact that I'm fat on the DL, y'know.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 7, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Okay, as long as they don't think "someone _fat_'s walking down the hall."
> 
> I'm trying to keep the fact that I'm fat on the DL, y'know.



I won't tell on you, but I can't say the same for the trail of cupcake crumbs.


----------



## BBWTexan (Feb 7, 2007)

I haven't owned a pair of cords since high school, but I'd love to have a pair.

I must have these pants.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 7, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I won't tell on you, but I can't say the same for the trail of cupcake crumbs.



Giggle, snort, giggle, snort.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 7, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Giggle, snort, giggle, snort.



FINE. No cupcakes for you two comedians.


----------



## Tina (Feb 7, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> It's not the really loud swish you recall from way back when (maybe my level of confidence has turned the volume down) but there's still a noise on some level. Nothing anyone would hear in a supermarket/store/restaurant.... but walking down a quiet office at work,... eh, maybe if they're listening close enough, but I think the thought would be more like "someone's walking down the hall".



If they're listening _that_ closely, they're probably an FA.


----------



## seavixen (Feb 7, 2007)

I haven't had any trouble with these as of yet, nor have I ever with any of my Avenue pants, but I did have a button come out on some other jeans some time ago. These cords have the standard jeans style button... so if the button comes out of its little hole (probably from being constantly angled diagonally and working its way out) you can still use the same button and make the pants work with basically the same technique that was mentioned before.

I just took a long strip of sturdy cotton scrap fabric - it was thin, but strong - and wound it around the button, between the inside of the waistband and the back base of the button. This reinforces the button by making the fabric thicker and thus not allowing it to shift so far to the side, but it doesn't show from the front, and the stretched button hole in the pants themselves no longer matters. It's essentially the same as using a piece of denim, or something similar - it provides something more stable for the button - but it doesn't require a sewn button. The added fabric needs to extend far enough beyond the full back width of the button (the back head) that if the button tries to angle, it will be blocked by the fabric. You can do this successfully and still keep the stitches to where they are hidden by the button on the outside when worn (since that end is so much larger than the inside). Obviously this is a hand-sewing activity, and it's not the prettiest solution, but it doesn't matter much - it's all on the inside, and it won't show. It actually makes the pants a little more comfortable, too, if your button is constantly angling and cutting into your tummy.

It's something you have to kind of tinker with to know what I'm talking about, but the button is shaped sort of like a spool. If you can build up the thickness in the part that is the slender middle with several layers of wound fabric, then the button can't move much if at all, and it doesn't come out. And the addition of a non-stretch fabric provides extra stability... since it ultimately makes sense that buttons will come out of holes in fabric that is continually stretching.

I don't know how long term of a solution it is, but the jeans I did this trick on have been that way for 5 or 6 years, and they're still fine.  I'm NOT good with sewing, so if I can fix a pair of pants like this, I'm sure anybody can. I don't really know how to explain what/how I did it, since I wasn't really expecting to be successful when I started messing around with them, but it doesn't hurt anything to try.... I mean you can't wear them without a button, right?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 9, 2007)

NOTE: This comment probably goes on the weight board, but I've started to kinda love that _swish-swish_ sound when I walk. Heh. Swish-swish. Swish-swish. Happens a lot now in the winter with the lining of my coat rubbing against certain shirts. I figure it's like a BBW mating call, 'cause anybody who turns around to see who's comin when you're making that noise has GOTSTA be an FA....to kinda say what Tina said all over again, but she ain't single like me, so I have use the tools I got .

Thanks so much for the headsup, seavixen! I'm gonna try to check these out. I'm so far past the LB 26/28 pants these days, Avenue's about the only place I can actually try on pants...these sounds great. Boot cut is way flatterin (always feel kinda badass) and fun.


----------



## Tina (Feb 9, 2007)

I was makin' that noise walking around running errands today, wearing jeans. I, too, am fine with it. 

The only thing I'm afraid of is that my thighs will be wearing on the corduroy fabric.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 9, 2007)

Tina said:


> I was makin' that noise walking around running errands today, wearing jeans. I, too, am fine with it.
> 
> The only thing I'm afraid of is that my thighs will be wearing on the corduroy fabric.



Yeah, that's definitely a worry. I wear through every pair of pants there first too...


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 10, 2007)

I got mine yesterday, tried on a pair today to check them out. 

They fit totally fine, definitely a smidge smaller on the thigh, as SV mentioned, but nothing that's a problem. 

I was able to get them buttoned with one big tug, and zipped with no problem. 

The main difference I find between the fit of these and all my bootcut Denim Lites is the rise. They are MUCH lower in the back - like... by 2-3 inches, and the front rise reaches just below my belly button (which I prefer, no extra material to bunch at my crease when I sit down). I assume as they stretch out a bit I'll be able to hoist them up a bit higher in the back and get a little closer to my waist.

I'm going to wear them tonight to our dance/event and see how I like them, but from the quick try-on they're great... so thanks so much for the heads up!!  

(I tried on the black pair first, as my experience is that black/dark things are always smaller.)


----------



## Tina (Feb 10, 2007)

Still waiting for mine. Did you get both the black and brown, AM? I have very big legs, so hopefully the thigh thing won't be a problem. Oh, and did they come by mail or UPS?


----------



## Tina (Feb 13, 2007)

Got mine today, and I agree with your assessment, AM. They come down much lower in the back than the jeans, and for me, both the thighs and the calves are more snug, but they do fit and they look great. 

They definitely do make a different noise when I walk, that's for sure.


----------



## seavixen (Feb 13, 2007)

Hooray, I'm so glad they're working well for you two! I'm glad it's not just my imagination about the rise. They do stretch out a bit in that area, it seems... that's the biggest part of what makes them shorter on me, I think.. trying to hitch them up for some butt room - lol. It seems like I always end up with pants being too low in the back and wanting to come up for miles in the front.


----------



## BBWMoon (Feb 13, 2007)

I just received mine in the mail at work today... and had to go try on the brown pair. It's really cute. (Just like AM says, it is low in the back...)

They feel delicious... I also bought a Brown cross over T to go with it, and I feel so comfy! These are 32 Average

I might not change back...


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 13, 2007)

I ordered two pair of the cords and the zip bottom denim lites, as well as a pair of the boots on sale. I'm anxiously awaiting their arrival!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 13, 2007)

Tina said:


> Still waiting for mine. Did you get both the black and brown, AM? I have very big legs, so hopefully the thigh thing won't be a problem. Oh, and did they come by mail or UPS?



I did get both black and brown, yup. 

And another update, after I wore them Saturday night and home on Sunday, they were WAY stretched out - like huge-o on the legs/belly, etc... so yeah, not sure what's up with that, but if they go on a smidge snug, they won't stay that way. 

LOL  

Here's a pic of me in mine (sorry, it's a set pic... lol, forgive the posing) and you can see even after stretching for a night, that's about as high a back rise as I was able to get... much better than when I put them on, but still not quite as high as the jeans. 

 I do love them though. 

View attachment am_cords.jpg


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 13, 2007)

Silly question but most of my pants are low rise. I wear those huge just my size granny panties. Do you generally wear thongs everyday? Because I'm not seeing any hot undie action back there. Don't worry, I'm not one of those pervs trying to get my jollies by asking this question!

p.s. I like the print on your shirt. Where is it from?


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 13, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Silly question but most of my pants are low rise. I wear those huge just my size granny panties. Do you generally wear thongs everyday? Because I'm not seeing any hot undie action back there. Don't worry, I'm not one of those pervs trying to get my jollies by asking this question!
> 
> p.s. I like the print on your shirt. Where is it from?



Nope, perfectly valid question!! 

I NEVER EVER wear thongs on a day to day basis... maybe for a date, maybe for a party, but that's it. 

I have on my regular, everyday cotton Jockeys (size 11) with those. They're high-thigh and generally should be about 2 inches over the back of those pants. 

Here's what I do, but it wouldn't work with a full on JMS brief, I pull the undies down a bit in back, up in front, then I pull the pants up over the undies. That way, when the pants move, the panties move with them, so I generally don't end up with the panty over waistband thing in the rear. 

I don't know if that works because of my type of underwear or my butt, but it's a fairly consistent result. (I have found that with really high waisted undies this doesn't work because they just don't stay down on my hips).

I love that shirt, but it's wayyyy too short on me... LOL - it's from Lane Bryant (store) from probably about 4 years ago? I actually got it as a cast off from another girl.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 13, 2007)

Cute pics, BBWMoon and AnnMarie!


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 14, 2007)

i ordered a pair on-line today along with a pair of jeans. i need to stay away from this board i've bought too many things this week!


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 21, 2007)

indy500tchr said:


> i ordered a pair on-line today along with a pair of jeans. i need to stay away from this board i've bought too many things this week!



OMG I LOVE THEM! So much I ordered another pair b/c they still had their 25% sale going on! I am wearing them right now at school and I am soo comfy.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 21, 2007)

I got mine...two pair. While I love how they fit in general, the length is shorter than I like...I end up feeling like I'm wearing flooders. I'm considering letting out the hem since I've already worn both pair too much to take them back.


----------



## BBWTexan (Mar 10, 2007)

I JUST finally ordered a pair in the brown (those who know me won't be surprised.) After the coupon, they were $13.59, which just seems like an absolute steal for pants.

I assume everyone's still loving theirs!


----------



## Tooz (Mar 10, 2007)

I just ordered some (two sizes to try on) in brown. Can't wait. 
I ordered some adorable patent green sling flats from Torrid last night that will pair fantastically with these pants.
I am such a girl.


----------



## RedHotAva (Mar 11, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Silly question but most of my pants are low rise. I wear those huge just my size granny panties. Do you generally wear thongs everyday? Because I'm not seeing any hot undie action back there. Don't worry, I'm not one of those pervs trying to get my jollies by asking this question!
> 
> p.s. I like the print on your shirt. Where is it from?



I don't wear underwear with pants at all, only with skirts. I have a friend who is the other way around, but we wear them for different reasons- she wears them for a barrier from the friction of tight pants, and I wear them for moisture blockage. When I wear skirts, I feel icky-sticky without undies (especially in this hot weather), but in pants, there is naturally fabric in that area, so I don't need underwear. Keeps me from worrying about my undies sticking out, AND it cuts down on laundry


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 11, 2007)

I let the hem out in my black pair, just to try it out. Once I ironed it out and tacked up the edge, they're the perfect length and you can't tell the hem is gone. I love them now!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 18, 2007)

Well ladies, I have some very, very bad news to report in regard to my cords. 

They ripped. 

They are NOT tight, but my black pair is now ripped on either side, just to the "inside" (towards zipper) of each pocket, to the inside edge of the belt loop. Apparently the fabric is just thin enough that the belt loops pull it and shredded the fabric. 

Right side has a 2 inch vertical rip, left side has a tear that will soon match. 

I am determined to mend them, but I can't quite figure out how yet. I've considered the iron-on (inside) patches, but I know a stitch won't hold them because of how it's ripping.... 

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Tina (Mar 18, 2007)

Did you wear a belt with it? I really need one for mine, as there is a large gap in the back, where the waist is too big. Happens all the time; when I can find pants that fit my hips and legs, the waist is often too loose.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 18, 2007)

Tina said:


> Did you wear a belt with it? I really need one for mine, as there is a large gap in the back, where the waist is too big. Happens all the time; when I can find pants that fit my hips and legs, the waist is often too loose.



Nope, no belt... they just ripped.


----------



## Tina (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh, hell, that's even worse. Well, I guess it's not too surprising, as they are not a thick corduroy, and they will show signs of stress more than jeans. Been stressing my clothes out for a long time now...


----------



## Tooz (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, when I wore mine I noticed how thin they are. When I sit, even though they aren't tight, I get the feeling they might...explode.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 18, 2007)

I actually had to go into the bathroom the first time I wore them to check and make sure they hadn't ripped out between my thighs, because it felt breezy down there.... I figured out that it just felt that way because of the thin fabric, but that in itself hasn't alleviated my fear of them ripping like this when in public.


----------



## Tina (Mar 18, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Yeah, when I wore mine I noticed how thin they are. When I sit, even though they aren't tight, I get the feeling they might...explode.



Me, too, and mine are tight in spots.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 19, 2007)

Tina said:


> Me, too, and mine are tight in spots.



Guess I'll only wear them a) in the presence of FAs and b) with extra pants in tow.


----------



## Tina (Mar 19, 2007)

Ha!! Yeah, really. And don't forget the photog to follow you around in the event you rip out a seam...


----------



## seavixen (Mar 19, 2007)

This'll sound odd, but mine are tight and they're still totally intact... I've been a bit frightened of the thigh area but so far nothing's happened. As strange as it is, it seems like the only pants I've had actually rip have been ones that weren't tight.... I don't really know how that makes sense. It's usually the thigh area that goes for me, but it's never in pants I expect it of.


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 19, 2007)

That's a shame they wore out on you like they did. I have some from some other places & so far they are intact. It may be cuz I rotate wearing them around. I can't buy anymore tho cuz I already have enough pairs. I have 2 pairs from Lane Bryant (1 brown, 1 wine), a pumpkin colored pair from Sears (with a suede tie belt with them), a teal blue green pair from Old Navy, a green pair from Roses Dept store & my off while (putty) colored Levi's ones. (All are boot cuts.) I do have a pair of brown pullon bootcut cords I got at Pennys Outlet lest yr for $6,99. I'd love to get me a pair in another color if I can find them. I was luck to have found those cuz no one anywhere has pullon bootcut cords in plus sizes...


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 19, 2007)

cherylharrell said:


> That's a shame they wore out on you like they did. I have some from some other places & so far they are intact. It may be cuz I rotate wearing them around.



Yeah, it is a shame... this is literally the *second* time I've worn them, so I'm sort of pissed off - frankly.


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 20, 2007)

I can understand ya being p'd off I know I would've been. Really they oughta give you a new pair or your money back or better yet both...


----------

